# feeding eggs to my Chi



## Onyx

I was just wondering, what are the main benefits of feeding raw eggs to your dog? It seems tons of people feed their dogs raw eggs and I'm just curious to what the benefits are. Is it okay to feed them boiled eggs and will you still get the same benefits? My Chi refuses raw eggs, wants nothing to do with them. Right now I'm in the process of putting her on a raw diet.


----------



## Brodysmom

I don't feel there's anything magical about eggs. Just another protein source. They are high in vitamins/minerals. Cooking doesn't deplete too many of the nutrients. You can go to USDA and type in egg and see the vitamin/mineral profile if you are curious .....

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/


----------



## cherper

Mine love their sample bits of scrambled egg they get everytime I make eggs for my breakfast. Which is very often!


----------



## susan davis

I would NOT give raw eggs to the dog. Too hard to digest, and cooking does not lose any important nutrients in the egg. JMO Sue


----------



## Brodysmom

susan davis said:


> I would NOT give raw eggs to the dog. Too hard to digest, and cooking does not lose any important nutrients in the egg. JMO Sue


Nah, raw feeders give raw eggs all the time. Not hard to digest. They can cause loose stools so go slowly if you want to try them. But certainly they can be fed raw (with the shell for added calcium). I know a german shepherd breeder who gives all her dogs a farm fresh raw egg every single day. Her dogs are beautiful, healthy, and have gorgeous coats. Nothing at all wrong with raw eggs.


----------



## LostLakeLua

Yup, we give raw eggs here with no problem at all. I recently posted a series of pictures of Kahlua eating one, lol. 

Generally though, cooking foods DOES cause nutrients to be lost. That's why feeding cooked meat to a dog is an incomplete diet; and those who feed cooked meals need to add supplements or long-term it'll take it's toll on their health. Raw is best, simple as that.

But no, I don't think there's anything particularly special about eggs. They are perfectly okay to feed, though. =)


----------



## doginthedesert

Brodysmom said:


> Nah, raw feeders give raw eggs all the time. Not hard to digest. They can cause loose stools so go slowly if you want to try them. But certainly they can be fed raw (with the shell for added calcium). I know a german shepherd breeder who gives all her dogs a farm fresh raw egg every single day. Her dogs are beautiful, healthy, and have gorgeous coats. Nothing at all wrong with raw eggs.


Agree 100% Nothing more difficult to digest about a raw egg than a cooked one!

The main reason we feed eggs here is that we have access to naturally raised, fresh (as in laid that morning) eggs for really cheap. I try to put as much pastured meat in their diet as I can so with cheap eggs we feed them a lot. I would not feed them as much if I actually had to go out and buy them at the supermarket. Nothing I have seen has pointed to eggs being extra special for any reason.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

In the summer, Tinsel loves to get a frozen raw egg...an eggsickle! If I could find some quail eggs, I would freeze them for Spacely. 

Raw eggs are not a problem for dogs to eat.


----------

